# Thank god where I fish is flat



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How do you explain this to the wife? :huh:

Thanks for the pic Madison!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

My Luck she would be sitting right next to me - going "I told ya so " - " Now what are you going to do " :smile:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad-

I thought you would like that one!!

"is the ice thick enough??"

keepn' it reeel
madison


----------

